# Leading a Goose to water



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Released our 3 baby Canada Geese hatchlings - had to lead them to the water because they had never seen anything bigger than a wading pool since they were hatched.

NAB 

Come on Larry, Curly Moe let's go!










Wow this is a lot better than our little pen and wading pool - Oh Boy! a whole lake all for us!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So heart warming  They were lucky to find you Nabs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely new home!!!  ...and you made it all possible! 

Thanks for sharing this milestone in their lives!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What can I say without gushing....

That is soooooooooooooo great, Nab and Nancy!!

What lucky ones!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing this, Nab!

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow Beautiful and amazing


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto to ALL the above comments! So heart warming!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The youngsters look great and I'm sure they will enjoy the expansive lake!


----------

